# All In Ones



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

After a recent scare while tidying up a friends car im now looking for an all in one polish to use on friends and family members cars, im guessing they are a nice n easy product for a quick shine up with a machine.
It seems tripple is the weapon of choice for many of u but I also read good things of zaino AIO and the britemax one.
As always im looking for ur opinions on these or any others u think are worth a try


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i use tripple love it so i dont feel the need to try others


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Dodo Juice Need for Speed is pretty good!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

ive used the britemax one which works really well on softer painted cars but I have to say the daddy of them all is scholl a15 all in one amazing product


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers guys for the replies so far. What the application of those like with the da?
Not used an aio before so want easy results in short time , I dont have to work them like a compound do I?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I use DJ Need for Speed and AG SRP on a white pad with DA. Always used tripple by hand tbh.

AIO's are good by hand but even better by DA.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Autobrite Cherry Glaze will give good results by machine, or by hand.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

I use DJ Need for Speed, only tried it by hand on a polishing applicator. Great results!

Need to do it also on my DA


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nothing comes close to Optimum GPS.  

This one actually got some cut lol!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Britemax AIO is great.

I also love Maxolen Super 3 Wax polish. It's what I mainly use tidying up friends cars and I've had nothing but impressive results.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Werkstat prime and scholl A15 are both fantastic AIOs.


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

khurum6392 said:


> ive used the britemax one which works really well on softer painted cars but I have to say the daddy of them all is scholl a15 all in one amazing product


I too tried the Britemax All In One on my mum's (rather neglected) 2005 Silver C Class last weekend and I was amazed by the results, I wasn't expecting such a big improvement for a one step product.

I applied it with a White Hex Pad and DAS6 Pro and I'm a complete machine polishing novice, so if I can get decent results with it anyone can! :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Britemax aio is the dogs you know wotsits but Autobrite's cherry glaze is equal to it imo :thumb:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

suspal said:


> Britemax aio is the dogs you know wotsits but Autobrite's cherry glaze is equal to it imo :thumb:


What's a good Hex Logic pad to use use with Cherry Glaze and a DA?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Nothing comes close to Optimum GPS.
> 
> This one actually got some cut lol!


Wow, just read some reviews on this stuff, looks VERY good. Might give it a go


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

What kind of durability is everyone getting with these AIO's? 1-mo, 3-mo, 6-mo...


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow. So many opinions and after some googling so many have excellent reviews.
Im swaying towards tripple to start with.
Is it definatly ok with a da? It sais hand use.
Also whats a good da technique to apply it with? Ill be using a white or blue hex pad


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

*AIO, benefits of using a DA?*

New thread started, sorry


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Britemax AIO for me works just that bit better than Tripple which is still a good product mind


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

IanG said:


> Britemax AIO for me works just that bit better than Tripple which is still a good product mind


Hmm, how so mate? Before I make a purchase


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Just find the Britemax better with a DA and it's got a little bit more bite than the Tripple so by machine I find it corrects minor swirling quite well

Very good product :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

IanG said:


> Just find the Britemax better with a DA and it's got a little bit more bite than the Tripple so by machine I find it corrects minor swirling quite well
> 
> Very good product :thumb:


I'll be using it for quick shine ups but will probly end up topping with wax.
Is it a quick product to apply/work?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes it's got a pretty quick work time so you can get round a car in reasonable time

Its fab topped with Vantage


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

IanG said:


> Yes it's got a pretty quick work time so you can get round a car in reasonable time
> 
> Its fab topped with Vantage


And u find it better than tripple, think uve changed my mind mate


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> And u find it better than tripple, think uve changed my mind mate


Well lets put it another way I'm on my second bottle of Britemax :thumb:


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

IanG said:


> Well lets put it another way I'm on my second bottle of Britemax :thumb:


Well that's that then, CYC here I come.
Cheers mate


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

deegan1979 said:


> Well that's that then, CYC here I come.
> Cheers mate


Don't think they sell it you'll be better looking at i4Detailing and I think they've got a 10% off offer running till 28/07 code is ROYAL10


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

IanG said:


> Don't think they sell it you'll be better looking at i4Detailing and I think they've got a 10% off offer running till 28/07 code is ROYAL10


Yep couldn't find it, so was just on i4d, cheers for the disc code, and for ur help in this post


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

No problem glad to have been some help


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Beancounter said:


> Wow, just read some reviews on this stuff, looks VERY good. Might give it a go


It does look very good and it is on my list of products to buy one day although it does not seem to have caught the imagination of the forums


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Jay Scott said:


> I too tried the Britemax All In One on my mum's (rather neglected) 2005 Silver C Class last weekend and I was amazed by the results, I wasn't expecting such a big improvement for a one step product.
> 
> I applied it with a White Hex Pad and DAS6 Pro and I'm a complete machine polishing novice, so if I can get decent results with it anyone can! :thumb:


yeah your right it is a nice aio and really surprise you of the level of cut it has what i meant was you can get a full corection on softer painted cars


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Does britemax aio have any fillers like tripple?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Been given an unopened bottle of super resin polish ( new formula) by me father in law.
Not sure if I should give it a go or still buy tripple/britemax aio


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd just use the SRP. Klasse is another good one


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

DJ X-Ray said:


> I'd just use the SRP. Klasse is another good one


Cheers mate,
Do u think the solvents in satsuma rock would remove the fillers?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would let the SRP cure for as long as possible before trying the wax. Having said that I have used large amounts of wax on top of SRP (old version) and never had a problem. Really liked the old version of SRP by hand but was not keen when applied by machine. Many say the new version is good by machine although I have not tried it with the rotary yet


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> I would let the SRP cure for as long as possible before trying the wax. Having said that I have used large amounts of wax on top of SRP (old version) and never had a problem. Really liked the old version of SRP by hand but was not keen when applied by machine. Many say the new version is good by machine although I have not tried it with the rotary yet


Although ive got both I was gunna use a da with it.
Need more practice with the rotary .
Thanks lowes. Will be trying it tmrw


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

I haven't used them on a machine, but I prefer SRP over AIOmax. I think it looks nicer, lasts longer, and it's much cheaper.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> I would let the SRP cure for as long as possible before trying the wax. Having said that I have used large amounts of wax on top of SRP (old version) and never had a problem. Really liked the old version of SRP by hand but was not keen when applied by machine. Many say the new version is good by machine although I have not tried it with the rotary yet


Have you tried it on a D/A? Maybe rotoray is just too much heat for SRP, especially the old version. I really like SRP, easy to use and gives great results.

This is SRP by hand on a very bad black cadillac. I don't know if my stuff is the new version or the old version, it might not get that type of labelling in Canada but if it's the old version, it's still realllly good.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Werkstat prime and scholl A15 are both fantastic AIOs.


+1 for scholl A15, very easy to work product but not so aggressive as Scholl mentioned.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well I didnt get to try the new srp as a mate came over and wanted to polish his van so I gave him the srp ( anyone else have friends that ponce once they see ur collection?)


----------

